# Sign language interpreter at Nelson Mandela's memorial was a fake



## amjath (Dec 12, 2013)

> *Sign language interpreter at Nelson Mandela's memorial was a fake*
> 
> The sign language interpreter used at Nelson Mandela's memorial service yesterday in Johannesburg was a fraud who was "literally flapping his arms around," according to the national director of the Deaf Federation of South Africa and at least two other experts.
> 
> ...



Sign language interpreter at Nelson Mandela's memorial was a fake | The Verge
WTF, seriously i dont know whom to blame


----------



## Renny (Dec 12, 2013)

President Obama poses for a funeral selfie and gets chummy with Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt but Michelle does not look impressed - NY Daily News

*assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1543187.1386693436!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/525340425.jpg

*assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1543379.1386700910!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/south-africa-mandela-memorial.jpg

*assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1543381.1386701001!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/aptopix-south-africa-mandela-memorial.jpg

*assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1543380.1386700940!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/south-africa-mandela-memorial.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Dec 12, 2013)

Defaq! 

Btw... Michelle Obama doesn't look pleased.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 12, 2013)

3rd pic Michelle Obama's expression


----------



## amjath (Dec 12, 2013)

this is not the way you honor a legend, disguting behaviour


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Obama is flirty


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> 3rd pic Michelle Obama's expression



yep


----------



## Vyom (Dec 12, 2013)

> Remember that old saying about how the camera never lies? That in itself is a lie, according to the photographer who snapped President Obama and two prime ministers taking a selfie — and now says it's been taken out of context.
> 
> "I didn’t see anything shocking in my viewfinder, president of the U.S. or not," said Roberto Schmidt, the photographer for Agence France-Presse who was watching the president in Soccer City stadium near the Soweto area of Johannesburg during the raucous four-hour memorial service. "I doubt anyone could have remained totally stony faced for the duration of the ceremony, while tens of thousands of people were celebrating in the stadium."
> 
> ...



Obama Selfie Photographer: No, Michelle Wasn't 'Peeved'


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow. I had some respect for Obama. Not anymore. Selfies, giggles & flirting, all during the memorial of a world renowned father figure? That's some shame to call himself the Most powerful man on Earth.

I wish Michael Richards was there to give Obama the lesson of his life.

On a side note, I don't think he's going to get laid for another week by Michelle.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 13, 2013)

*"I doubt anyone could have remained totally stony faced for the duration of the ceremony, while tens of thousands of people were celebrating in the stadium."*

This

I dont think he should be criticized for getting along well with another top politician, just because he's the center of attraction (another social media ****)... And however much you say its the memorial, dont you think its more about the duty (liability) as the POTUS rather than respect/grief. How many really attended the memorial with true feelings?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2013)

Has any world media reported Obamas this behaviour


----------



## Santa Maria! (Dec 15, 2013)

Those pics have been really taken out of proportion by people :/


----------

